# Question for American Electricians



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

When having the option how many of you use Robertson screwdrivers for trim out and breaker panels ? 
With in the past 2 years I have been using Robertson points in my Yankee Screwdriver for trim out and I have just begun using a regular Robertson screwdriver on breaker panels. It seems to do a better and safer job in breaker panels.
The first time I can remember seeing Robertson screws was when I worked for the fire alarm company we sold a Notifier Evac system that was made by Mirtone that was made in Canada . That was in the late 70's. Then the next place I noticed them was in house trailers. Now they seem to be everywhere. 
I think I am beginning to like them.

LC


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> When having the option how many of you use Robertson screwdrivers for trim out and breaker panels ?
> With in the past 2 years I have been using Robertson points in my Yankee Screwdriver for trim out and I have just begun using a regular Robertson screwdriver on breaker panels. It seems to do a better and safer job in breaker panels.
> The first time I can remember seeing Robertson screws was when I worked for the fire alarm company we sold a Notifier Evac system that was made by Mirtone that was made in Canada . That was in the late 70's. Then the next place I noticed them was in house trailers. Now they seem to be everywhere.
> I think I am beginning to like them.
> ...


I use the screwdriver myself. I had a robinson tip fall out of my multi use and fall close to the bus (bottom feed). 
That was too close and reminded me of the game "operation" trying to scoop back the bit!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like to put a boot up the arse of the sockkukker who decided breaker lugs and panel cover screws needed Robertson instead of phillips. Further proof that it's all Canada's fault.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Its not Canaduhs fault that Robertson is a superior design to the phillips.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

There is not one good thing about a Phillips screw or driver. 

Absolutely nothing.

The way it is.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I vote for Robertson.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Its not Canaduhs fault that Robertson is a superior design to the phillips.


Which was conceived by Allan Cummings.
Yes an American!
I don't really care though. I prefer robertson or torque bits.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Its not Canaduhs fault that Robertson is a superior design to the phillips.


And by the way, the question was for American Electricians. You don't want to get Rob all fired up now do you?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm an American electrician! 

A North American electrician specifically.

:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Phillips has it place when you need the screw to torque out to protect the equipment.

Rumour is Schneider is going to not warranty their breakers here unless a torque screwdriver was used, that would be a must with robertson Id think.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm an American electrician!
> 
> A North American electrician specifically.
> 
> :laughing:


You are a Canican!


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I use Robertsons whenever I can. For devicing absolutely. You can get a very good feel when devicing for how tight a little impact gun (like my DeWalt 12v impacto) gets the device screws, and Robertson never strips them.

For panels covers, I also prefer them, especially since they're sometimes a bear to line up right, and older panels cover screws can be very ornery.

In a panel, I will use a Robertson bit in an impact or something similar only if the panel is completely dead. I will never use a bit of any kind in a panel where the mains or anything at all is energized. In an energized panel, I will happily use my Robertson screwdriver all day long.

What gets my ire up is devices which still come with flathead screws. Are you kidding me? What century is this, anyway?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

tjb said:


> I use Robertsons whenever I can. For devicing absolutely. You can get a very good feel when devicing for how tight a little impact gun (like my DeWalt 12v impacto) gets the device screws, and Robertson never strips them.
> 
> For panels covers, I also prefer them, especially since they're sometimes a bear to line up right, and older panels cover screws can be very ornery.
> 
> ...


A standard or flathead is fine if the grooves are set deep. I also don't mind trim screws. But anything else, eye way!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> There is not one good thing about a Phillips screw or driver.
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> The way it is.


I use my Phillips driver to poke holes in drywall for plastic inserts. Isn't that what it was designed for?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

99cents said:


> I use my Phillips driver to poke holes in drywall for plastic inserts. Isn't that what it was designed for?



You too!! 
Great tool for that, much faster than running to the truck to get drill and bit!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

99cents said:


> I use my Phillips driver to poke holes in drywall for plastic inserts. Isn't that what it was designed for?


Yes. And knocking out the 1/4" KO in the bottom of meter pans.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Hmacanada said:


> You too!!
> Great tool for that, much faster than running to the truck to get drill and bit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


If I dont have a 5/8 butterfly bit I will use my needle nose for toggle bolts. Works fine after you ream out the punctured drywall with the needles.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

99cents said:


> I use my Phillips driver to poke holes in drywall for plastic inserts. Isn't that what it was designed for?


Ditto. In fact, that's all I use my phillips for anymore. I've been buying square drive drywall screws exclusively for years.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> When having the option how many of you use Robertson screwdrivers for trim out and breaker panels ?


I carry a number two Robertson in my pouch and a number one in my tool bag. I use them whenever I can. I never use a Roberson tip in anything that might go live, like a panel, they tend to grab and pull out and I would rather not leave a tip there.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I came across a #0 Robertson screw in a Rab Canada LED driver. The screwdriver came as part of a Klown set. I never thought I would use it but would have been...erm...screwed without it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You think #0 robertson is small, try taking an iPhone apart.. those must be the smallest screws that a human can see with the unaided eye. 

Replaced the screen on my wife's iPhone.. I highly recommend not doing that.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You think #0 robertson is small, try taking an iPhone apart.. those must be the smallest screws that a human can see with the unaided eye.
> 
> Replaced the screen on my wife's iPhone.. I highly recommend not doing that.


You can say that again. $90 for the new glass, but I would gladly pay someone another $100 to install it for me. Never again


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I would like to put a boot up the arse of the sockkukker who decided breaker lugs and panel cover screws needed Robertson instead of phillips. Further proof that it's all Canada's fault.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Robertsons are fine, but Pozidrive is my favorite. Most Euro equipment uses Posidrive. At a quick glance it looks like a Phillips, but it is not the same. Pozidrive fasteners and drivers are designed to NOT cam out. The identifier for these are hash marks on the fastener head between each slot. Of course this is more tools to keep up with.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> When having the option how many of you use Robertson screwdrivers for trim out and breaker panels ?
> With in the past 2 years I have been using Robertson points in my Yankee Screwdriver for trim out and I have just begun using a regular Robertson screwdriver on breaker panels. It seems to do a better and safer job in breaker panels.
> The first time I can remember seeing Robertson screws was when I worked for the fire alarm company we sold a Notifier Evac system that was made by Mirtone that was made in Canada . That was in the late 70's. Then the next place I noticed them was in house trailers. Now they seem to be everywhere.
> I think I am beginning to like them.
> ...


I have one on my belt now and I wish they were all the same size, But, Nooooo!:no:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

zac said:


> You are a Canican!


That's Americanadian......:laughing:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

just wish you could go from driving screws, tightening fittings, terminating breakers and screwing devices w/o changing bits. makes combo driver a must. and the latest batch of emt fittings we got, blow.. so many combinations nothing fits well.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

All I need:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

zac said:


> You are a Canican!



No he is a Canadumb get it right damn you!


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Good:









Better:


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

All screws should be made to use one kind of driver and I'll get one.I hate the multi head screws.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

varmit said:


> Robertsons are fine, but Pozidrive is my favorite. Most Euro equipment uses Posidrive. At a quick glance it looks like a Phillips, but it is not the same. Pozidrive fasteners and drivers are designed to NOT cam out. The identifier for these are hash marks on the fastener head between each slot. Of course this is more tools to keep up with.


The fact that pozidrive looks almost like a Phillips is the reason I hate them. I run across pozi screws semi-regularly in my work which means my pozi drivers are usually in the van when I need one. But since a Phillips is close enough I usually just use that unless I'm going to be dealing with pozi's all day.

Lots of people I work with don't even know that there is a difference, they just use whatever is handy. Phillips driver on pozi screw, pozi driver on Phillips screw. Its just bad design in my opinion

Robertson all the way


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I bought a #2 Robertson because of breaker panels 10 years ago. Now I also have a milwaukee 10 in one with the ecx bit and some ecx bits for drills. Those are awesome for devices with the Robertson slot combination.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chewy said:


> Phillips has it place when you need the screw to torque out to protect the equipment. Rumour is Schneider is going to not warranty their breakers here unless a torque screwdriver was used, that would be a must with robertson Id think.


Right on target, I use them on devices but have to be carful not to break anything.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Robertson all the way! Everything else fails in comparison and the person who keeps manufacturing regular slotted screws should be shot and left for dead!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Robertson all the way! Everything else fails in comparison and the person who keeps manufacturing regular slotted screws should be shot and left for dead!


MacGyver didn't use guns mr! He would not appreciate your remark.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The man, the mullet!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> I bought a #2 Robertson because of breaker panels 10 years ago. Now I also have a milwaukee 10 in one with the ecx bit and some ecx bits for drills. Those are awesome for devices with the Robertson slot combination.


I didn't know what those bits were. I threw the bloody thing in the dumpster.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

zac said:


> MacGyver didn't use guns mr! He would not appreciate your remark.


They keep the slots so the home owners and handymen can open their panel covers with a dime and tinker around until nothing works any more.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've noted an influx of these hybrids, which are about useless>









~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How are you supposed to fit this in this? Millwaukee says it fits Robertson, Phillips and flat screws. You're full of chit, Milwaukee.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> How are you supposed to fit this in this?


with a running start....? :jester: ~CS~


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> Good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things suck the bits fall out by just putting it close to a screw head. Had to glue all mine in for them to have a snug fit.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nah, it just needs a touch of rust.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

99cents said:


> I didn't know what those bits were. I threw the bloody thing in the dumpster.


They work on a ton of screws now. The only slotted Robertson combination that they don't fit are on ge breakers.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

99cents said:


> How are you supposed to fit this in this? Millwaukee says it fits Robertson, Phillips and flat screws. You're full of chit, Milwaukee.


That isn't the ecx end. I dunno what that is. The ecx only fits slotted Robertson combination. It will not fit only Robertson or only sloted.

http://store.aihalaska.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_831_83165&products_id=34931

This is the one I am talking about.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> How are you supposed to fit this in this? Millwaukee says it fits Robertson, Phillips and flat screws. You're full of chit, Milwaukee.


That's actually Wiha's version designed for terminal screws....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sburton224 said:


> That's actually Wiha's version designed for terminal screws....


It came off the Milwaukee site. Regardless, doesn't matter. Canadians know what a good screw is  .


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

99cents said:


> It came off the Milwaukee site. Regardless, doesn't matter. Canadians know what a good screw is  .



Can't say I ever had a bad one...
Some are just better than others 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

99cents said:


> It came off the Milwaukee site. Regardless, doesn't matter. Canadians know what a good screw is  .


Careful you're gonna get NJ Rob all fired up lol "damn Canadians commenting on the American threats!"

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> Can't say I ever had a bad one...
> Some are just better than others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


yes some are better than others, but there have been a few I would rather that never happened:whistling2:


----------

